

Ask HN: Great monitor for programming - eliben

I&#x27;m on the market for a new monitor, and the Amazon reviews are not very helpful since they focus gaming. My demands are simple: 2560x{1440,1600} resolution, either 27&quot; or 30&quot;, good warranty and reliability.<p>Main usage: programming on Ubuntu (Vim, terminals, web browsers).<p>What do you recommend?<p>Thanks in advance
======
benbristow
I don't really know much about monitors, but all I know is if you stick with
the big brands you should be alright. BenQ, Asus and Dell monitors seem to be
quite popular or so I'm told.

------
tjr
I've been using Apple's 27" display for a couple of years now, and have been
happy with it.

------
sillysaurus2
I use a Dell U2711. But I needed perfect color calibration.

